
Hey: An upcoming email service by the people behind Basecamp - tosh
https://www.hey.com/
======
ColinWright
Some comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22257374](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22257374)

Not everyone is convinced ...

